# Kennel booking software



## Noddy1979 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi All,

This is my first post on Pet Forum!

Me and wife live in the beautiful Cheshire countryside and are looking to start-up a new Kennel boarding facility

We been looking into a number of different online booking software's we could possibly use, but wanted to get some advice from any kennels owners on what software they use (if any) and which one you would recommend.

I've worked in a few kennels where we used a diary on the front desk and in others Microsoft excel. Both these seemed to work well and wonder if we need to go to the expense of buying into an online booking software with a monthly fee?

I look forward to hearing from you all!

Thank you in advance


----------



## goodrayhan (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi, I wish all the best for your Kennel boarding business. I think buying an online booking software with a monthly fee is the best option for this service. There are many software for this purpose. But I would recommend you PetExec because this is an intuitive, feature rich and easy to learn dog grooming software. I think it will help you a lot for successful running of your Kennel boarding business.


----------

